# Homemade Tools >  Building a Homemade Trailer

## Vernon

My wife and I needed a small trailer for things around the house. The trailer has a few things that makes it a bit different than your store bought trailer. Will added more pictures of the build in the next few post and show some of the things that makes this trailer different. Well here the final job. Vernon

----------

Toolmaker51 (Jun 8, 2017)

----------


## Jon

It came out nice! Looking forward to the details. I did notice it nicely matches your Homemade Tool of the Week-winning belt sander.  :Cool:

----------

Vernon (Jun 8, 2017)

----------


## Vernon

Yes the colors our very close "The Belt Sander" was painted with (Sail Blue) Where the trailer was a bit more bold in color with (Signal Blue) Will post more picture tonight of all the details and how it was built.............

----------


## Vernon

Well here how the trailer became a trailer. Started off with a pile of metal and started cutting it to size. My first goal was to build the main frame.

----------


## Vernon

I decide to go with a Torsion style axle system. Each wheel is independent of each other and makes for a better ride over all. Also started the tongue but will added more bracing at a later date. The jack mount is also welded on.

----------


## KustomsbyKent

Trailer looks great! Did you post some build progress pics over on the Shop Floor Talk forum? Seems like I saw either this one, or something very similar!

----------

Vernon (Jun 8, 2017)

----------


## Vernon

I wanted some nice rails for my trailer I decide on 1" Sch 40 pipe for the top rail and 1/2" Sch 40 middle and lower rail. In the front corner I bought tight Rad. Weldable elbows to turn the corners. The 1 1/2" X 1 1/2" by 3/16" square tubing make up the uprights. The uprights where drilled on a milling machine.

----------


## Vernon

> Trailer looks great! Did you post some build progress pics over on the Shop Floor Talk forum? Seems like I saw either this one, or something very similar!



Yes I did :-)

----------

KustomsbyKent (Jun 8, 2017)

----------


## Vernon

Wiring: I hate wires hanging down and getting ripped off of trailers so I'm not going to have mines ripped off may took it to far but I know there safe. I made up 3/4" Sch 40 pipe run ways for my pipe everything is bolt together so I can get to the wire at anytime. Only section not steel pipe is in the rear under the deck and the wires are in "Seal Tight" tubes clamp up well.

----------


## Vernon

A spare Tire is always in the way till you need it. So I decided to mount mines in a simple rack under the trailer on the front right side. Added a place to lock it up. There is a hinge and locking devise that holds and keep tire under the trailer.

----------


## Vernon

Well I will added some more picture Tomorrow, please feel free to ask question or leave comments. Thank you Vernon

----------


## Vernon

I decided to build my own fenders after looking online and finding nothing I really liked. I got a sheet of 14 Gauge sheet metal and got out the plasma cutter and started cutting it out. I than used the leaf break to fold them up.

----------


## Vernon

No trailer is complete without a tool box and since I had sheet metal left over from the fender why not build a small box. The box is 8" X 8" by 24". The box is weather proof because of it's design.

----------


## Vernon

Part one is framing of the Gate/ Ramp. Outside is 1" X 2" by 11 gauge Rectangle tubing. The three other supports are 1 1/4" by 11 Gauge SQ Tubing. 1" Sch 40 pipe makes the top and bottom.

----------


## Vernon

Part two shows the locking system for gate and gas shocks. The lock system is made up of two springs two split set collars two 1/2" stainless shafts and one stainless cable. The Gas cylinders are 250 lbs each and makes the Gate/Ramp almost weight less in most positions.

----------


## Vernon

Part Three is away to make a trailer longer when you need that extra 4 feet to haul it home. The picture should explain it. The cables are good for 1000 LBS each and are made from 3/16" cable with quick snap hooks on each in. Also light covers are on.

----------


## Vernon

I had the trailer Sand blasted, Powder Coated and baked to give it a nice finishes. Picture of the trailer after it was painted.

----------


## Vernon

That's all of the Pictures if anyone has question or just wants to leave a comment. I will be glad to answer them. Thank you Vernon

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Vernon! We've added your Trailer to our Trailers and Towing category,
as well as to your builder page: Vernon's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Trailer
 by Vernon

tags:
trailer

----------


## KustomsbyKent

Vernon,
Really nice work on the trailer build, and a lot of nice features that a lot of people should find helpful.
It's great to see this level of craftsmanship on the build, and finishing it out will full powder paint! :Thumbs Up:  :Thumbs Up:

----------

Vernon (Jun 9, 2017)

----------


## Vernon

> Vernon,
> Really nice work on the trailer build, and a lot of nice features that a lot of people should find helpful.
> It's great to see this level of craftsmanship on the build, and finishing it out will full powder paint!



Thank you Kent. I'm thinking I may build another trailer some day, I have some idea on a bigger and better one. Would like to build a double axle one.

----------


## Jon

You're not the most prolific tool builder on this site, but your tool builds display a theme of significant forethought and attention to detail.





 






Belt Sander  by Vernon 

tags:
belt sander, welding, motor 





 






Shop Fan  by Vernon 

tags:
fan, wheel, fence, motor, shop 





 






Magnetic Drill Base  by Vernon 

tags:
drill press, base 












Lawn Tractor Rake
 by Vernon

tags: garden, wheel, tractor















Trailer
 by Vernon

tags:
trailer

----------

Vernon (Jun 9, 2017)

----------


## Vernon

I try to build things that help me each day. I have made very complex things in the past at work but most things I build are made nice but at the end of the day there Made to Go not to "SHOW"

----------


## Vernon

I hope to build more soon. I was down for some time but getting on my feet again.

----------


## All2skitzd

> Thank you Kent. I'm thinking I may build another trailer some day, I have some idea on a bigger and better one. Would like to build a double axle one.



That's badass. If by chance you do a double axle, might consider something where the second axle lifts as not be on the ground wearing out tires when not loaded.

----------

Vernon (Jun 11, 2017)

----------

